# Potlicker?



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

OK guys. Someone answer me this question. What is a Potlicker?
I've been with several friends and the potlicker word has come up in several different sentences.
Some one fishing with live or dead bait? (I do this with the wife and sometimes by my self)
Someone hording into your fishing spot while your already there? (Never went into someones fishing spot while their there not unless they wave me in)
Someone asking where to fish? (I try to be helpful to someone that wants to catch fish but my prime spots are not told)

I could go on.

Yes I guess I'm a little slow on definitions. Ha Ha


----------



## XRaheemX (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=potlicker


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11484414/i-love-potlicking
This is the ultimate potlicker!


----------



## screwed (Aug 29, 2011)

its someone who sees you catching fish and moves in on your spot, hence the term "licking the pot" thats the saying it has always been around here since before I was born. 

then, some vacationers made the word potlicker into someone who uses shrimp or live bait anywhere. this started with vacationers coming here and using it because they had a bass fishing mentality that no bait should be used for fishing, so they used the word "potlicker" which is way off course and doesnt make sense.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)




----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a TTF/BubbaDeaux original Potlicker design....

The angler with his hands up is being Potlicked


----------



## screwed (Aug 29, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Here's a TTF/BubbaDeaux original Potlicker design....
> 
> The angler with his hands up is being Potlicked


I love it hahahaha


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Klever is a potickers dream when we are on Feech as big as him, otherwise his Brother has another way of defining it..


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Here's a TTF/BubbaDeaux original Potlicker design....
> 
> The angler with his hands up is being Potlicked


:rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

What's a googan?


----------



## SeriousTackle (Sep 29, 2011)

it means when someone see you catching fish and come fish right next to you..theres planty of potlicking going on right now.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I ****** a guy off when he was anchored just outside of a hole I had marked that morning....anchored up current maybe 40 yards. Not another boat for miles lol but hell neither of was catching!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

lol it has been debated for a long time. one who sees you catching fish and wants that spot is a bird dogger! a pot licker is one who will use any means(bait) to catch fish.


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

*Googan*



Jay Baker said:


> What's a googan?


Depends on which site you're on... :rotfl:


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

So I was in Charleston, SC this summer sitting at a bar wearing the TTF Bubba Deaux "Stop Potlicking" shirt when this good looking gal walks up to me and asks what potlicking is. So I explain to her that its when you are on the fish and some yahoo comes up and starts fishing your spot. So she said, "Oh so its kok-blocking when fishing?" Nearly spit my drink out...


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Bird said:


> So I was in Charleston, SC this summer sitting at a bar wearing the TTF Bubba Deaux "Stop Potlicking" shirt when this good looking gal walks up to me and asks what potlicking is. So I explain to her that its when you are on the fish and some yahoo comes up and starts fishing your spot. So she said, "Oh so its kok-blocking when fishing?" Nearly spit my drink out...


Ha! hilarious... :rotfl:


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Obviously the term derives from licking the chow pot after it's been nearly emptied. When I first heard the term as a kid at the jetties, it meant this: a fisherman who showed up at the end of a bite and tried to catch what was left of it-- It may or may not be someone who didn't know how to find his own fish at another time. Basically, it just meant a latecomer to a particular bite.

When I first heard the term, it had nothing to do with the choice of bait.
When I first heard the term, it had nothing to do with being inconsiderate
or with messing up anyone's fishing or even horning in on it in the middle of the bite. A person could be a potlicker without being an ******&%^.



USAFDAD said:


> OK guys. Someone answer me this question. What is a Potlicker?
> I've been with several friends and the potlicker word has come up in several different sentences.
> Some one fishing with live or dead bait? (I do this with the wife and sometimes by my self)
> Someone hording into your fishing spot while your already there? (Never went into someones fishing spot while their there not unless they wave me in)
> ...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Good one!!!!!!!!



slabnabbin said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11484414/i-love-potlicking
> This is the ultimate potlicker!


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I hear the fish are biting in Trinity Bay. I guess I'm a Potlicker.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

A potlicker in my defintion is one who tells his buddy where he caught fish, then goes out there the next day and his buddy is right in the spot...POTLICKER!!


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the history listed is all correct. But because of the similar outlooks on: Bait Fishing being someone less skilled, Cutting off someone's drift, horning in on someone's spot and generally being inconsiderate...it has become a universal fishing term that is the equivelent of *****.


----------



## bigwood5053 (Feb 19, 2010)

slabnabbin said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11484414/i-love-potlicking
> This is the ultimate potlicker!


EPIC!!!:fish:


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

mustfish said:


> I hear the fish are biting in Trinity Bay. I guess I'm a Potlicker.


Good point: Potlicking can be specific to a certain spot at a given time, or it can pertain to a broader area the day after the bite ended.

Depends on what a person does with the info. If a person fished TBay this morning based on the good reports pre-front, caught few or no fish, (s)he was potlicking--or trying to potlick--and, I might add, bothering no one but him/herself.

(BTW that little vid was pretty funny in a twisted kinda way.)


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

ANYONE in the next boat or duck blind.....because you know they are not as good as you at fishing or duckhunting. When said potlicker catches more fish or shoots more ducks they are LUCKY potlickers.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Anybody looking at the fishing reports are Potlickers if you think about it.LOL..especially if a 2cooler says where he caught the fish and then you go there! GUILTY!!


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

You should see the banks of the Manistee River in Michigan during the salmon run. Litterally shoulder to shoulder. Funny, they make it work. If some one hooks up others will yield to help the angler get the fish in. There is a casting order so as not to get lines tangled and they have it pretty well figured out. I don't think they refer to any of that as potlicking. They just deal with it and everyone catches fish. Oh well when in Rome, do as the Romans do. LOL. This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

WVNative said:


> You should see the banks of the Manistee River in Michigan during the salmon run.... I don't think they refer to any of that as potlicking.... This thread is hilarious.


In Michigan, it can be hazardous. Their tongue might stick to the pot.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

WVNative said:


> You should see the banks of the Manistee River in Michigan during the salmon run. Litterally shoulder to shoulder. Funny, they make it work. If some one hooks up others will yield to help the angler get the fish in. There is a casting order so as not to get lines tangled and they have it pretty well figured out. I don't think they refer to any of that as potlicking. They just deal with it and everyone catches fish. Oh well when in Rome, do as the Romans do. LOL. This thread is hilarious.


nobody ever said or claimed Yankee's were smart.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

This has turned out to be a funny thread. Thanks guys..........I think.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11484414/i-love-potlicking
> This is the ultimate potlicker!


Made my eyes burn... lol


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Bird said:


> So I was in Charleston, SC this summer sitting at a bar wearing the TTF Bubba Deaux "Stop Potlicking" shirt when this good looking gal walks up to me and asks what potlicking is. So I explain to her that its when you are on the fish and some yahoo comes up and starts fishing your spot. So she said, "Oh so its kok-blocking when fishing?" Nearly spit my drink out...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Last week I had a guy follow me to three different spots, each time he'd get within 30 yards of me.

Is that Potlicking ?....you be the judge.

By the way, I put the guy on some decent trout.....LMAO !!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

So that's what a potlicker looks like up close.....ugly sucker ain't he ?

Check out that jacked up hairdo !



Harbormaster said:


>


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> Last week I had a guy follow me to three different spots, each time he'd get within 30 yards of me.
> 
> Is that Potlicking ?....you be the judge.
> 
> By the way, I put the guy on some decent trout.....LMAO !!!


 Using what? i will follow him next time jk.:headknock


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

slabnabbin said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11484414/i-love-potlicking
> This is the ultimate potlicker!


Next time someone warn me that the video has un-tasteful comments at the end. I was just finishing up breakfast with the wife. Y'all are not helping 2cool out whatsoever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Originally Posted by *slabnabbin*  
_http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/1148...ove-potlicking
This is the ultimate potlicker!_
Originally Posted by *slabnabbin*  
_http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/1148...ove-potlicking
This is the ultimate potlicker!_
_http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/1148...ove-potlicking
This is the ultimate potlicker! Made me laugh so hard, the wife came to see what was so funny._


----------



## SeriousTackle (Sep 29, 2011)

Bird said:


> So I was in Charleston, SC this summer sitting at a bar wearing the TTF Bubba Deaux "Stop Potlicking" shirt when this good looking gal walks up to me and asks what potlicking is. So I explain to her that its when you are on the fish and some yahoo comes up and starts fishing your spot. So she said, "Oh so its kok-blocking when fishing?" Nearly spit my drink out...


hahahhaa now thats funny!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Great stuff!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## valleyteacher (Mar 20, 2011)

Well we established what a potlicker is. 

Now, what is the word for a person who thinks that a given part of the bay belongs to him simply because he has "been" there before?

Let me guess, you call him "the most interesting fisherman in the world"?


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Back in the early 70's, a potlicker was a soaker of natural baits. One who would cast out their live/dead offering: sit back eating their meal patiently waiting until that one big fish would come along and pick up their bait even if it meant having to lick the pot waiting for the bite.

After Y2K with everyone "internetting", potlicking has been evolved to mean someone who invades on another fisherman's space after seeing the fisherman's rod being bent.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Here's a TTF/BubbaDeaux original Potlicker design....
> 
> The angler with his hands up is being Potlicked


Why is the guy with his arms in the air yelling at the guy poling him hard around the bay?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

parts henry said:


> Why is the guy with his arms in the air yelling at the guy poling him hard around the bay?


Because he poled him right into the middle of everyone anchored up on a good spot. He is saying " just cause you pole doesn't mean you own this flat, you don't own this spot, stop pot licking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Because he poled him right into the middle of everyone anchored up on a good spot. He is saying " just cause you pole doesn't mean you own this flat, you don't own this spot, stop pot licking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL....that's funny....that's the best thing about artwork...it sparks creative thoughts and discussion


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

there is probably more "potlickers" responding to this thread, who don't think their "potlickers".


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

capt. david said:


> there is probably more "potlickers" responding to this thread, who don't think their "potlickers".


Right....Anglers potlick on the same boat....how many have thrown their lure in the spot your fishing partner just got a blow-up or hit?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

My favorite is when I get pot licked. I just smile because these people think I know what I am doing; little do these people know that I am catch and releasing hard heads.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

slabnabbin said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11484414/i-love-potlicking
> This is the ultimate potlicker!


hilarious


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Bird said:


> So I was in Charleston, SC this summer sitting at a bar wearing the TTF Bubba Deaux "Stop Potlicking" shirt when this good looking gal walks up to me and asks what potlicking is. So I explain to her that its when you are on the fish and some yahoo comes up and starts fishing your spot. So she said, "Oh so its kok-blocking when fishing?" Nearly spit my drink out...


Tell us how that night ended!


----------



## screwed (Aug 29, 2011)

had2reg said:


> Back in the early 70's, a potlicker was a soaker of natural baits. One who would cast out their live/dead offering: sit back eating their meal patiently waiting until that one big fish would come along and pick up their bait even if it meant having to lick the pot waiting for the bite.
> 
> After Y2K with everyone "internetting", potlicking has been evolved to mean someone who invades on another fisherman's space after seeing the fisherman's rod being bent.


haha, keep believing that, go on a radio and listen to the chatter. tell any 2nd generation local here or any coastal town what potlicking means to you and they would laugh in your face. i guess we have to classify that there is the tourist term for potlicking and then there is the general term which my whole life growing up on the docks has meant someone getting in your space. potlicking has evolved into classifying to someone that uses "natural bait" and even your definition makes no sense.

potlicking was even used in the shrimping industry because someone who had their downriggers out and following other boats around getting their left overs. same goes for offshore trolling, i could ask my grandpa who was a commercial fisherman back in the 50s and 60s the definition and hed give the same answers. its someone getting their hand in your goods aka fishing area.

haha


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

It's always meant as a derogative term for a person who uses bait (i've even seen old stickers that looked similar to no-smoking signs but with a shrimp in the background). Like Had2reg mentioned, it has evolved to also be derogative towards a persing invading another fisherman's space. (probably by people who use livebait but need something to call someone else moving in on their school of croakers and hardheads) It's definitely NOT a tourist term. But nowadays, i use it for both meanings and everyone can probably agree that anyone not on your boat is either a potlicker, yayhoo or a-hole..


----------

